# Need some camping area suggestions...North Georgia



## dawgs511 (Mar 11, 2014)

A few friends and I are looking to go camping here sometime within the next month or so. There will probably be 4-5 of us in our early 20's. We are thinking about going somewhere in north georgia maybe near Dahlonega or Helen, somewhere we can go camping but also visit a small mountain downtown area during the afternoon as well. But we are open to any and all suggestions.

We are really just looking for a camp ground to go to, take the truck, and set up a few tents and hammocks and have some camp fires on a weekend from friday-sunday. If the location has any streams or ponds/lakes to fish then even better. We are all pretty new to this and just looking to take a weekend trip away from school and work and get away for a few days. 

Any suggestions or help would be awesome!


----------



## rospaw (Mar 11, 2014)

Tallulah River Campground 
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498
Great fishing, Has showers, 20 min to clayton or 35 min to helen ga (german town), 20 min to the nicest lake in ga Lake Burton, 30 min to "a meal to die for" at The Dillard House in Dillard Ga. All places listed are easy pretty drives that are longer than they seem. 
One road in to the campgrounds (camp site is on river) that hugs the creek/river for a few miles with lots of places to pull over and fish. After the fouth 1 lane bridge you can drive through the river and go off road on a maintained logging road for many miles. You will cross the Appalachian trail which is marked. Been going up there for 30years.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 11, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Tallulah River Campground
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498



This would be my recommendation too.


----------



## dawgs511 (Mar 11, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Tallulah River Campground
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498
> Great fishing, Has showers, 20 min to clayton or 35 min to helen ga (german town), 20 min to the nicest lake in ga Lake Burton, 30 min to "a meal to die for" at The Dillard House in Dillard Ga. All places listed are easy pretty drives that are longer than they seem.
> One road in to the campgrounds (camp site is on river) that hugs the creek/river for a few miles with lots of places to pull over and fish. After the fouth 1 lane bridge you can drive through the river and go off road on a maintained logging road for many miles. You will cross the Appalachian trail which is marked. Been going up there for 30years.



Sounds like a great option! That is exactly the kind of place we are looking for. Do you know if this location allows alcohol at the camp grounds?


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 11, 2014)

Cherokee Campground is close.  They have tent sites over the hill from the RV sites.  Really cant even see one another.  Showers and such.  I stayed in my RV this past summer because it was cheaper than any place I found.  I WILL return too.  Maybe 20 minutes from Helen.  Closer to Unicoi State park


----------



## 660griz (Mar 13, 2014)

dawgs511 said:


> Sounds like a great option! That is exactly the kind of place we are looking for. Do you know if this location allows alcohol at the camp grounds?



Yes. I can find no rules against it. However, use a Solo cup so as to not draw unwanted attention and keep the noise down after 10 and you should be fine.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 14, 2014)

660griz said:


> Yes. I can find no rules against it. However, use a Solo cup so as to not draw unwanted attention and keep the noise down after 10 and you should be fine.



And iffin you go to town, be sure and have a sober driver. This bunch around here have zero tolerence and they ARE around and are by the book now days !!


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 16, 2014)

Try Sugar Mill, just past Batesville, off 197.


----------



## papachaz (Mar 25, 2014)

there are a few state parks within easy driving distance of Helen, Moccasin Creek, Unicoi, Vogel.....a few more I don't remember right off. Unicoi is right there AT Helen.

you can go here to find them: http://gastateparks.org/

also, anyone who is going to camp more than a couple of times at state parks, it's well worth it to buy the Friends of State Parks membership, it covers your parking and after the second camping trip it's paid for itself. Then after that you get 10 % discounts on future camping trips and purchases at the visitors centers, not counting food or 'assignment' items. We've done the friends membership for a few years and it's worth it just for the parking pass


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 10, 2014)

I know this is too late but Desoto Falls is right there near Dahlonega, Cleveland, Helen & not too far from Blairsville.
Great little campground even though it is near the road.
Most of the campgrounds are OK with alcohol at your campsite as long as you don't get stoopid.
A cup is a good idea though.


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 12, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Tallulah River Campground
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498
> Great fishing, Has showers, 20 min to clayton or 35 min to helen ga (german town), 20 min to the nicest lake in ga Lake Burton, 30 min to "a meal to die for" at The Dillard House in Dillard Ga. All places listed are easy pretty drives that are longer than they seem.
> One road in to the campgrounds (camp site is on river) that hugs the creek/river for a few miles with lots of places to pull over and fish. After the fouth 1 lane bridge you can drive through the river and go off road on a maintained logging road for many miles. You will cross the Appalachian trail which is marked. Been going up there for 30years.



 nice place.......they have showers each time i go..sometimes all day and nite....other than that you better bring one of those John Wayne wash tubs.....


----------



## smoovchild (Apr 30, 2014)

Chattahoochee wma- just north of Helen.  They have a few established campsites or you can camp anywhere along the Forest Service road.  Just go through Helen, turn left onto Alt 75, take a right at Cool River Tubing & keep on driving until you find your spot.  Your close to the Chattahoochee River for fishing & close to Helen for Drankin.


----------



## bigelow (May 2, 2014)

Red top or sweet water creek. I believe are both open. You really have to look for good tent sites though.


----------

